# Cool Smoked Salmon with Citrus on the MES



## twoalpha (Oct 3, 2015)

Cool Smoked Salmon with Citrus credit goes to Jeff Phillips that he had posted a couple of months ago. Just followed his instructions and this turned out to be some of the best Salmon that I have ever enjoyed. The salmon had a great flavor, texture and finished color and the Citrus added another dimension of taste. After the first meal, froze the remaining portion and sliced up a few days later and served cold and was just as tasty as when it was fresh out of the smoker.

Here is a link to Jeff's excellent directions. http://www.smoking-meat.com/july-23-2015-cool-smoked-salmon-with-citrus

If you have not tried this, put it on you to do list and enjoy. Used my MES for this smoke and plan to do more of this.

Larry

Salmon fillet seasoned and ready for the MES













IMG_20150829_140010095.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Oct 3, 2015






Just of of the MES with an IT of 130 and ready to rest 













IMG_20150829_192644628.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Oct 3, 2015






Served hot













IMG_20150829_193235200.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Oct 3, 2015






Very moist and mild and the Citrus flavor was amazing addition













IMG_20150829_193245079.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Oct 3, 2015






Sliced up after freezing and ready to serve cold













IMG_20150910_173613238.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Oct 3, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2015)

Looks tasty! Nice smoke!


----------



## tropics (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice job on the smoke Jeff does have some good recipes 

Richie


----------



## twoalpha (Oct 4, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty! Nice smoke!


Thanks for the comments. It was really great.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 5, 2015)

Dang it man that looks good, Very nice. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## twoalpha (Oct 5, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Thanks for the comments. It was really great.


DS

Thanks for the comments. 

Going to smoke some Tuna tomorrow using the same technique.


----------

